# Qsc 1300 en puente o bridget



## jhon mulato (Jul 19, 2008)

hola a todos le enseño la qsc 1300 en bridget 

es unir dos tarjeta qsc 1300 publicada anteriormente  y colocar una resistencia de 20k entre las dos tarjeta un terminal de la resistecia en la pata 5 del integrado tl 072 2in+ y la otra pata del out de la otra tarjeta deben colocar los poteciometros de las tarjeta y tener totalmente cerrado al que llega la resistencia en la pata 5 2in+ del integrado 
de todas forma les publico una tarjeta que tiene las dos tarjeta unida pero no la es probado en este estilo pero la publico para que tenga una guia donde colocar la resistencia  

deben tomar los dos posistivo de cada tarjeta para hacer el bridget


----------



## jhon mulato (Jul 19, 2008)

en 3d


----------



## jhon mulato (Jul 19, 2008)

para la tarjeta con el integrado TL084 

colocar una resistencia de 20k entre las dos tarjeta un terminal de la resistecia en la pata 10 del integrado tl 084  y la otra pata del out de la otra tarjeta


----------



## silfredo jimenez (Jul 19, 2008)

Exelente tu post si muy bueno muchas gracias me ha servido de mucho


----------



## josesoto (Jul 21, 2008)

Me parece muy buena idea que sea en bridge, pero  hay un pequeño  detalle con la potencia, en el manual de qsc 1300   dice: por canal es 1000 watts y en bridge es 1300, como podrán ver hay una perdida de 700 watts   solo en este modelo  ya que en el modelo mx2000  por canal es 1000 y  en bridge es  2000 y no vemos ninguna perdida de potencia  alguien me podría decir por que hay esa perdida de 700 watts,  personalmente puedo decir que es mucha inversión  en  transistores  y si queremos  hacerlo   tendría que colocar 64 transistores  32 por canal  no les parece muy caro  y ni pensar en los transformadores  si mantendría su potencia  en bridge 2000 watt. no habría problema  pero es 1300.   bueno espero no desanimarlos, pero a si mismo con 1300 watt  ya  hice la prueba  y suena  terrible  eso si. tiene que ser dos  parlantes   de alta potencia   por que   si es menor despídanse y  a rebobinarlo  saludos  y mucha  suerte  Atte. José Soto A


----------



## NAZARIO1020 (Feb 10, 2011)

Gracias por su valiosa informacion


----------

